# So I got this.



## spud (Apr 14, 2019)

My grass seems ok but this report looks pretty bad.

Any and all suggestion are welcome.

I've already put down 50#/k dolomitic lime.

This from last fall.


This if for the front yard the back yard is similar.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Looks really good. I would incorporate a monthly liquid spray of micronutrients. Also, maybe a 15-0-15 fertilizer because your potassium is so low and emerald zoysia doesn't require high doses of N.

Curious, do you like your 25" Cal Trimmer? Debating on eventually getting one but my yard may be too bumpy and sloped.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@spud This shows that you can have a nice yard without ideal soil conditions.

Your pH is low, so it needs lime. They calculated 105lb/ksqft. The 50lb of dolmitic is good. I think your next lime application should be calcitic to avoid getting the Mg too high.

Phosphorous is really low (deficient). Can you source Triple Superphospahte (TSP 0-45-0)? If so, then it goes down at 2lb/ksqft monthly.

Potassium is low too (deficient). The best product is Sulfate of Potash (SOP) 0-0-50, but it can be hard to find. It goes down at 2lb/ksqft.

Your iron is lower than your Mn, and that could lead to some yellow looking lawn. Since your pH is low, you can use any iron source. Ironite might be a cheap option.

I dont think you need anything else.


----------



## spud (Apr 14, 2019)

I put down 1.8#/k SOP just a few months ago(half a bag).

Guess I'll put out the rest, and get some TSP.

Should I wait until green-up or do it now?

I plan on using a 13-13-13 fert this year.

I like my mower just did a couple of mods last month see the Caltrimmer page.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can apply it as long as your soil is not frozen.

If you use 13-13-13, then skip the SOP /TSP those applications. The main benefit of the SOP/TSP is that it allows you to continue to ammend the soil without feeding more Nitrogen. I think Zoysia doesn't like a lot of N.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Since your nitrogen recommendation is equal to your potassium recommendation, a total of 38lb of 13-13-13 per 1ksqft over the course of the season will get you to their targets for potassium without applying too much nitrogen. About 7.5lb fertilizer per 1ksqft (~1lb N/1ksqft) per month from May - September would do the trick. You'll go above the phos recommendation but I doubt it will reach a harmful level.


----------



## spud (Apr 14, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> Since your nitrogen recommendation is equal to your potassium recommendation, a total of 38lb of 13-13-13 per 1ksqft over the course of the season will get you to their targets for potassium without applying too much nitrogen. About 7.5lb fertilizer per 1ksqft (~1lb N/1ksqft) per month from May - September would do the trick. You'll go above the phos recommendation but I doubt it will reach a harmful level.


Excellent and cheap idea!


----------



## spud (Apr 14, 2019)

Oh and Regal has a 0-20-20. Maybe I'll get that to keep the N down...


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

spud said:


> Oh and Regal has a 0-20-20. Maybe I'll get that to keep the N down...


If you want to get precise and minimize nitrogen:

3x 50lb bags of 18-24-12 starter fert over 13k square feet would be 2lb of nitrogen, 2.8lb of phosphorous, and 1.4lb of potassium per 1ksqft. 2x 50lb bags of 0-0-50 SOP on top of that would put you at 5.2lb potassium total per 1ksqft.

Based on Ewing/Lowe's prices:


----------



## spud (Apr 14, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> spud said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and Regal has a 0-20-20. Maybe I'll get that to keep the N down...
> ...


Dang adgattoni !

That's awesome and detailed! I'll definitely use that.

Thank you.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

@spud where do you purchase the Regal product from ?


----------



## spud (Apr 14, 2019)

I've not purchased anything yet but they have a storefront in Alpharetta GA.


----------

